# "Centerpiece" Fish



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I need a bit of advice from fellow aquarists. I've got a fully filtered, heated, and cycled 10 gallon aquarium. Currently there are 3 Otocinclus and 3 Julii Corys in it... plus a little Java fern if that counts for anything.  I used to have a betta in there with them, but he got to where he was chasing them away from their food, so he's in his own separate home now.

Seeing as all of the fish I've currently got are bottom feeders, I want to get something colorful that will swim in the mid to upper levels of the aquarium. I was thinking I might get 2 or 3 male guppies, but before I do I want to know whether that might risk overstocking or cause any other issues with compatibility. If so, is there a fish that someone can suggest?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

-Dwarf Gourami
-Honey Gourami
-Sparkling Gourami
-Betta (feed the cories smaller sinking pellets instead of a large wafer. The betta will 'lose' them in the gravel, where they can easily be snuffled up by cories).
-Kribensis cichlid (more of a bottom dweller)
-Rams (same thing as kribs)
-Cockatoo chichlid


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

For a 10 I really wouldn't recommend rams...what about an African Butterfly Fish or a Paradise Fish?


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tip about the betta... but he was really just too much of a pig. He would dive into that gravel after their food like nothing else... and he even enjoyed chasing the otos away from their zucchini so that he could have a taste. >_<

Do the gouramis do well solo, or should I get a pair??


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Gouramis work well solo. A dwarf gourami would make a really nice replacement for your betta.

Kelso, I don't think either of those suggestions would work. The ABF should be in a larger tank than a 10g and would probably eat the otos. Paradise fish need cooler water than standard tropical temperatures so they don't work in tropical community tanks.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I say an ABF only because I've seen it done before, and successfully too. The fishes I've seen lived to around 5 years or longer. They aren't very concerned with depth or anything, and I highly doubt otos would become food, because even my friends baby endlers didn't end up as food. For the ABF to eat it, it's got to swim in front of its mouth, at the surface, something I doubt any oto would do. However, thanks for the heads up on the Paradise fish, I was not aware they needed cooler temperatures. A dwarf gourami'll do just fine alone.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Make sure you get a fish (or 2) that'll be 1) small as adult size and 2) non-aggressive and 3) fit your water (pH and KH).
Additionally depending on your choice for center piece fish, I'd suggest to get at least 2 more Cory in there, being Julii they'll stay small and they do feel much more secure in decent sized groups and become more active that way.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I vote for a lone male dwarf gourami. I find that in pairs the male will tend to harass the female.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm thinking that I'll get one dwarf gourami, going by what everyone has told me so far. I'm certainly willing to get a couple more corys, but only if I'm sure that it won't overstock my aquarium... it wouldn't be any good to overstock and have all of them die. >_<


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

kelly528 said:


> I vote for a lone male dwarf gourami. I find that in pairs the male will tend to harass the female.


It always makes me jealous how people in other countries can readily get their hands on female dwarf gouramis. I don't think I've ever seen a female (in person, anyway).


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> It always makes me jealous how people in other countries can readily get their hands on female dwarf gouramis. I don't think I've ever seen a female (in person, anyway).


Me neither.


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have never seen a female dwarf gourami either. The fish farms figur the males look nicer so they sell them and they keep the females to add to their breeding stock. I have only seen female dwarf gouramis for sale online.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you guys nuts?! They will force you to buy a pair around here otherwise they can't sell the females!


----------



## slattery9104 (Jan 9, 2010)

you could get 5 neon tetras but as some may say this would be over stocking i think it would work fine just aslong as you maintained the water and had frequent water changes, a male sailfin molly might also be an option but thats your prefrence on what kind of fish you want


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

kelly528 said:


> Are you guys nuts?! They will force you to buy a pair around here otherwise they can't sell the females!


Actually, the young fish are injected with hormones which make them all male. The males look better and thus sell better.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Creeepy.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I have seen female dwarf gouramis at one of my LFS but I guess it's pretty rare.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

iamntbatman said:


> Actually, the young fish are injected with hormones which make them all male. The males look better and thus sell better.


Fish changing sex is nothing new, but really???


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

jeaninel said:


> I have seen female dwarf gouramis at one of my LFS but I guess it's pretty rare.


Today I actually bought a male neon blue dwarf gourami and the guy tried to sell me a pair a females with him lol!


----------

